# Chen taijiquan - 19th generation applications demo



## Xue Sheng (Jan 15, 2014)

19th generation Chen family taijiquan

1) Chen Xiaoxing; I believe he is the one running the school at Chenjiaguo and he mainly teaches there
2) Chen Xiaowang; current head of Chen family taijiquan
3) Chen Yu; Grandson of Chen Fake and he teaches in Beijing


----------



## Vajramusti (Jan 16, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> 19th generation Chen family taijiquan
> 
> 1) Chen Xiaoxing; I believe he is the one running the school at Chenjiaguo and he mainly teaches there
> 2) Chen Xiaowang; current head of Chen family taijiquan
> 3) Chen Yu; Grandson of Chen Fake and he teaches in Beijing


--------------------------------------------------------------------------Many thanks for the link Xue Sheng.
I have had the very good fortune of meeting the first two. Chen Xiaoxing and Chen Xiaowang,
Chen Xiaoxing not only teachse at Chen village but he travels too- his son teaches also in the village.
When Chen Xiaoxing explodes after high pat on horse - it's like a typhoon. quickly going by and the swish is awesome.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 16, 2014)

Not sure what discussion that OP intends to have in this thread.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 16, 2014)

None at all, just showing a clip I came across on another site of taiji apps and thought some might be interested in seeing them as well so I posted it in MT's the taiji section.

You want to discuss feel free but I have none in mind.

I apologize for the confusion but since we have been here before and to avoid any future issues, if I want to discuss I will type something that will make that perfectly clear.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 17, 2014)

Vajramusti said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------Many thanks for the link Xue Sheng.
> I have had the very good fortune of meeting the first two. Chen Xiaoxing and Chen Xiaowang,
> Chen Xiaoxing not only teachse at Chen village but he travels too- his son teaches also in the village.
> When Chen Xiaoxing explodes after high pat on horse - it's like a typhoon. quickly going by and the swish is awesome.



I had a chance to train a little bit with Chen Zhanglei and he is rather skilled as well. I have always wanted to train with Chen Xiaowang but the closest he ever gets to where I am is 150 miles away. As for Chen Xiaoxing the closets he ever gets to my area is 350 miles away.


----------

